

Unix's founding fathers [2004] - bootload
http://www.economist.com/node/2724348

======
mhartl
You might want to add (2004) to the title.

~~~
decklin
I didn't even notice until I got to the part that explained how modern
computers had 0.5G memory and 40G hard disks.

~~~
bootload
_"... I didn't even notice ..."_

The date is on the top of the article but maybe I should amend the title.

------
DanBC
The writing in The Economist is awesome; many magazines would struggle to
convey programming, compiling, and machine code to a general audience.

